# Please help my puppy is only nipping and humping me!!



## Sashworth1207 (Mar 27, 2014)

So we have just got a new chihuahua, he is 9 weeks old and we have built a brilliant bond except one thing, he is teething I know but when he nips and we tell him no he listens to everyone except me, he has also started to try and hump my arm, he is a mummy's boy and gets excited when he sees me and will only come to me for cuddles which is lovely but I have tried everything, I have yelped, said no and tapped his nose, ignored him, replaced my hands with a toy, sprayed water, walked away(he always follows me), when he nips my boyfriend my boyfriend growls and says no and he immediately licks in what can only seem as an apology, is it because I'm female or because I'm him human mummy???? Please help any advice


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i assume you have only had him a week? that is alot to have tried over a short amount of time. pick one method [we used yelping and then toy replacement] and give it time. it wont happen overnight he will test his boundaries so this will be ongoing. However i will say don't tap him on the nose, its not nice and you are more likely to be bitten.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sashworth1207 said:


> So we have just got a new chihuahua, he is 9 weeks old and we have built a brilliant bond except one thing, he is teething I know but when he nips and we tell him no he listens to everyone except me, he has also started to try and hump my arm, he is a mummy's boy and gets excited when he sees me and will only come to me for cuddles which is lovely but I have tried everything, I have yelped, said no and tapped his nose, ignored him, replaced my hands with a toy, sprayed water, walked away(he always follows me), when he nips my boyfriend my boyfriend growls and says no and he immediately licks in what can only seem as an apology, is it because I'm female or because I'm him human mummy???? Please help any advice


A lot of it is probably because you think of yourself as his human Mummy.
Chihuahuas may be small and cute but they are also big personality dogs in a small body, and like any other dog they require training and need to be taught whats acceptable and what isn't.

You need to stick to a method and kept to it then after a good trial if that isn't working then try something else.

Chihuahuas like all other pups, chase, jump on each other, bark bite and nip in play and to instigate play. When they do it to humans its often because they want attention, they also do it more usually when they are over excited, or overtired. If you reward the unwanted behaviour and it works to get them what they want then they will carry on doing it.

Still yelp, but try folding your arms and turning your back on him and as you are turning say OFF. Keep turned away looking at the ceiling, if he stops carry on ignoring him completely to make sure he has stopped and not going to start again, and if he has got the message then, get him to sit and when he does then praise and give him a treat for that. Keep repeating it if necessary, but you must not reward any of the behaviour.

If he wont stop any time, or after good trial that doesn't work, then yelp still,
but without doing or saying anything else, pop him in another room, or walk out of the room and leave him where he is. Make sure he is calm, return or let him out but continue to ignore him for another minute or so, then call him to you get him to sit then lots of praise and attention and even a treat too.
If he starts again then repeat it and keep repeating it.

If you stick to one thing and are more persistent then he is he will get the message, that doing as asked gets him attention and things, but carrying on with unwanted behaviour doesn't.

Start some daily training sessions with him too, teaching the basics, when he does as asked he gets praise and treats. That will give him something constructive to do, improve focus and listening to you and its a way of bonding, but also getting control.

Although the getting excited when he sees, you following you around and only coming to you for cuddles is nice, if he gets over indulged without working for it first, he will likely just become worse and you will have an ongoing problem. Following you around all the time can actually make them too over dependent as well, so that when you do have to leave him he may not be able to cope.

Puppies need periods of activity and fun, but they also need to rest and wind down too. If they become overtired the behaviour often gets worse. Start giving him some wind down and self amusement activities, by putting him in another room with a baby gate for rest periods with something like a chew or a kong. You will probably have to do it for short periods at first and build the time up, but not only will it give him the rest he needs, he will also start to learn how to amuse himself and cope when your not there. It will also help with the teething, and give him something productive to chew and take his fraustrations out on.

With the humping, I would say one word No, and then do the same things as you would for the biting, either put him on the floor and then do the same thing, or walk out the room, or pop him in another room.

Later you can teach him through play too, with a toy he can bite like a piece of strong material with knots tied in it or if you can find a small enough one a ragger. You invite him to play and mouth it while he is relatively calm and mouthing it, then you continue to play. If he starts going over the top and biting down hard, then you tell him off, cease the game and put it away, when he has calmed down you invite him to play again, calmer just mouthing the game continues, if he starts going over the top and biting down hard then it ceases. Finally you end the game and put it away.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This should also help, its a socialisation plan its explains the importance of socialisation and introductions to things. At the end of the breeders and early caregivers section there is a down load which the breeder should have already done as regards to socialisation that covers the first important 0 - 8 weeks.
At the end of the new owners section is another for 8 to 16 weeks for you to follow. Socialisation and introductions to new things, as well as training needs to be carried on, past this, through adolescence and into adulthood and beyond, but it should get you started as to what he should be experiencing in these first vital 16 weeks.

Puppy Plan - Welcome to the Puppy Socialisation Plan website


----------

